# I want to drive...



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I have started ground driving my horse. My hopes are to pull a cart with him when I get the money for the equipment. I would love to see pictures or get information on driving...


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Where are you located? You should find a driving instructor and take some lessons. Just like every other horse sport, there are many different types of driving, and their corresponding equipment, so you need the correct type of equipment for your driving style. 


Try the American Driving Society, carriage Association of America, for starters.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I second Greentree's advice. Even with lessons, it can get confusing trying to hitch everything correctly. Also can't not stress enough saftey, safety, SAFTEY!!!!!! for both you & your animal. ADS had it's clubs listed by region or try your breed association for club references
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I'd chime in with agreement. If you've had no driving experience, lessons are really important. 

And if your horse has no experience, it's not simply a matter of hooking him or her up and going. They need to learn to pull weight (a tire, etc) and get used to having shafts around them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I do plan on lessons and I have been researching local instructors but with no luck. I have enough smarts to know to not hook up a horse without the proper training. Yes he ground drives ok but that's all he has done. I am located in Moscow, id. I plan on just pleasure driving nothing fancy.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I assume Moscow, Russia and not Moscow Idaho. Do you have those that farm with horses? They can be a good place to start to learn the basics of harnessing, adjusting and hooking up. Many also have carts and such they pull and could start you on road work at least enough to know if it is something you want to keep on with.


----------



## Diamond S (Aug 6, 2014)

You are in the right place to learn to drive. If you have no luck beforehand, the "North Idaho Draft Horse & Mule Show" is in Sandpoint (Bonners County Fairground) in mid-September. You should be able to find someone there that lives close to you to give you a hand. We plan on going down to see it. You'll see six horse hitches, mule teams, plowing demonstrations, etc.


----------

